# Sharp lmv mill



## rcpaul (Apr 7, 2014)

Does any one have maintenance manual for a sharp lmv mill also trying to locate the double lock nut wrench for table yolk any help would be appreciated I do have the parts manual but looking for how to adjust table backlash


----------



## rick9345 (Apr 22, 2014)

rcpaul said:


> Does any one have maintenance manual for a sharp lmv mill also trying to locate the double lock nut wrench for table yolk any help would be appreciated I do have the parts manual but looking for how to adjust table backlash


----------



## medic0079 (Apr 22, 2014)

So how much for a copy of that manual?


----------



## rick9345 (Apr 22, 2014)

sorry left out an adjustment page




What I have is  original Operations Manual , Parts LIst (OEM)

40 pages operatons
34 pages parts list some foldouts 16 1/2 in long

Proably quite spendy Kinkos


----------



## mobrewe (Jun 18, 2014)

What are you charging for a copy of the entire manual?


----------

